# 5D MarkIII - Shutter Hangs on last shot when taking HDR



## ringlis1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been taking some HDR photos and noticed (at times) the shutter will hang closed on the last shot. As I am taking shots is seems the last shot lags longer and longer.

I returned my first 5D for the same problem and have less than 200 shots on the new one and after about 20 HDR shots it started hanging. The shots turn out fine.

I am using an SD card so after the shots it takes a few moments to process and write to the card, not sure if this is the cause or not.

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ringlis1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is link to a quick youtube video I just posted where you can hear the shutter lag.
Canon 5D markIII problem - Shutter hangs

I also sent an email to a canon rep about this issue. I will post when I get a reply


----------



## K-amps (Aug 14, 2012)

Seems perfectly normal... the last hanging shot is over exposing by the +2 or +3EV that you chose and hence will keep the shutter open longer. The video shows the last shot with a 1 second shutter speed and it snaps in about 1 second... again seems normal... Am I missing something?


----------



## robef (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely normal. Look at the LCD, it even tells you - 1/8 for middle, 1/60 for low bracket and 1" for high.

If you change the bracket size you'll notice the speeds change appropriately.


----------



## ringlis1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess the reason I thought it was a problem, is that I will take several shots of the same area, with no changes to light, exposure, etc. The last shot hangs longer and longer.

But, I didnt even notice the 1" time for the last shot till you pointed it out, so I will have to go take a few more shots.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 29, 2012)

The way the camera changes the amount of light for HDR is through shutter speed, so to get that last over-exposed shot it needs to hold it open longer. Try bringing the EV values closer together, like o,-1,+1, then the shutter speeds would be less obviously apart, like, 50th,100th,25th. Doesnt sound like you have a problem, my 60d does the same thing with AEB, but I have to add them into an HDR image myself later  id die for a 5dIII!or II for that matter


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

ROFL this is the funniest thread i have read in a while


----------



## Ryan708 (Sep 1, 2012)

I know. He has a 5dIII and is asking THIS question.... hmph, wish I had money


----------



## replay0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Newbies can buy 5DM3's too, just like 16 year olds given brand new BMWs by their parents when they get their license. Probably not the most ideal way to go, but its their money and time they're expending.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

replay0 said:


> Newbies can buy 5DM3's too, just like 16 year olds given brand new BMWs by their parents when they get their license. Probably not the most ideal way to go, but its their money and time they're expending.


WOW! It is kinda rude to compare someone buying 5D MK III, with 16 year old's getting a brand new BMW from their parents. The guy must have bought it with his hard earned money and has a genuine question ... Show some respect!
Just because someone has question about how shutter works in HDR mode does NOT make a person "newbie" .. for all that you know he could a very accomplished photographer but he may have never bothered with HDR, so he has a genuine question. 
How can you or I judge what is the "ideal way to go" for someone else?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> I know. He has a 5dIII and is asking THIS question.... hmph, wish I had money


What is wrong with that question? Just because he owns 5D MK III does not mean he needs to know every technicality about HDR photography ... there are plenty of accomplished photographers who never use HDR function.


----------



## Ryan708 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Ryan708 said:
> 
> 
> > I know. He has a 5dIII and is asking THIS question.... hmph, wish I had money
> ...



True true. He did say he didnt notice the 1 second shutter speed. He may not have realized that HDR works by combining 3 exposures.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> True true. He did say he didnt notice the 1 second shutter speed. He may not have realized that HDR works by combining 3 exposures.


When I first joined the local photographic society there were a couple of photographers with really fancy equipment (stuff that I could only dream of owning) ... they used to ask some seemingly stupid questions ... and I used to doubt their intelligence and talent (I even made fun of one of them behind their backs), until one day I saw some of their images of football games and birds ... man was I blown away by those pics ... that was almost 6 years ago, if I can take the same kind of quality shots today, I would be might proud.


----------



## almograve (Sep 1, 2012)

Agreed, valid question...

Try doing an HDR pointing at the clouds in the sky (lots of light in daylight) and bumping iso to 320 or 400. Speed will be much higher on all 3 shots and it should sound nice.

But agree with you, the first time you use the HDR shot that "hanging" sound sounds weird.

I guess you must have returned your previous model from an online store, otherwise they would have explained it to you.

almograve.com


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

almograve said:


> Agreed, valid question...
> 
> Try doing an HDR pointing at the clouds in the sky (lots of light in daylight) and bumping iso to 320 or 400. Speed will be much higher on all 3 shots and it should sound nice.
> 
> ...


That's true!


----------



## Jotho (Sep 1, 2012)

ringlis1 said:


> I have been taking some HDR photos and noticed (at times) the shutter will hang closed on the last shot. As I am taking shots is seems the last shot lags longer and longer.
> 
> I returned my first 5D for the same problem and have less than 200 shots on the new one and after about 20 HDR shots it started hanging. The shots turn out fine.
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to do witg the card. It's the in camera processing that produces that delay


----------



## Jotho (Sep 1, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> replay0 said:
> 
> 
> > Newbies can buy 5DM3's too, just like 16 year olds given brand new BMWs by their parents when they get their license. Probably not the most ideal way to go, but its their money and time they're expending.
> ...



+1


----------



## colin1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

Like this thread, just like kids, and maybe the next one who leave this forum; 
But hopefully not, I´m also not a professional photomen ;-) and i know much about these, people because of my old business (selling cam´s in an big european electronic shop) "it´s just knew and it does´s it different than my old one is it maybe defect?" or from olympus: "She(dslr) is great in daylight but at night with flash everyone is dark. DO YOU HAVE TRIED TO CHANGE THE FLASH IN THE MENU?? No can i do this?" 

So what I mean is, we live in a fast changing world and NO ONE has the time to chill when buying something new, to read the manual; and this is the result. I know it buy myself, maybe you too


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> So what I mean is, we live in a fast changing world and NO ONE has the time to chill when buying something new, to read the manual; and this is the result. I know it buy myself, maybe you too


It is pretty presumptuous to suggest that he has not read the manual ... but even if he read the manual, he would have not got the answer to his question. I just went through the HDR section of 5D MK III manual and there is nothing there that can answer his question (except for a nebulous reference to shutter speed in the third point of page 176 of the manual in HDR section).
There are plenty of occasions when the situation we face is not addressed in the manual ... those are things you learn as you make more photos & mistakes or when we ask others who might be familiar with those situations. That is where forums like Canon Rumors come in handy.
I know several good photographers who are into landscape photography but know very little about portrait work, but they won't get all the technicalities required for portrait work in the camera manual. So it is perfectly logical to approach forums like these where help is available.
Let us be more kind to help or provide constructive criticism rather than assume people are lazy to read camera manuals.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 1, 2012)

This hasn't got anything to do with hdr, it has to do with the basics of how the camera handles light.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

Viggo said:


> This hasn't got anything to do with hdr, it has to do with the basics of how the camera handles light.


I agree ... but sometimes people don't put two and two together ... sounds basic but these things do happen.


----------



## justsomedude (Sep 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> ROFL this is the funniest thread i have read in a while



+1


----------



## colin1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > This hasn't got anything to do with hdr, it has to do with the basics of how the camera handles light.
> ...



yes you´re absolutely right, but like you say, putting two and two together, that was that what I Meant
+1

ad manual: I don´t have a 5D3 nor a Manual what i want to say was that there are always people who asks question like these,

And myself too, 

and when myself has such a question, and read something like "why he´s buying such a cam if he have no Idea bout this and that", this scare me. And I would leave the forum sooner than later and I think it´s not the sense here or am I wrong

With friendly regards
Colin


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 1, 2012)

My main question is what did you tell canon when you returned your first one, and how did they respond?


----------



## colin1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

As I know from here in Austria, Canon is in such cases very moderate. And I think the higher the Product the more moderate they get, 

I´ve once had an issue with my 400D. The lens mounted to the Camera was very hard, called canon send them the product, asked how long it take? The one on the otherside says about 14 days, which I denied because i needed 5 Workdays later, than he said one moment please, 1 minute later he said: Sir I can offer you 10days so i said ok and i got it really back 9 days later


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> and when myself has such a question, and read something like "why he´s buying such a cam if he have no Idea bout this and that", this scare me. And I would leave the forum sooner than later and I think it´s not the sense here or am I wrong
> 
> With friendly regards
> Colin


One does not have to know everything about a camera to purchase that camera ... and nothing wrong if someone uses this forum to ask only 1 simple question and then leave.
Best regards


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 2, 2012)

replay0 said:


> Newbies can buy 5DM3's too, just like 16 year olds given brand new BMWs by their parents when they get their license. Probably not the most ideal way to go, but its their money and time they're expending.



Look at Peter Read Miller. He still uses the center AF point. Do you think he uses in-cam HDR? Of course then again, that's why he's on the NFL sidelines, and you're on here being, well, yeah.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> replay0 said:
> 
> 
> > Newbies can buy 5DM3's too, just like 16 year olds given brand new BMWs by their parents when they get their license. Probably not the most ideal way to go, but its their money and time they're expending.
> ...


Nice one


----------



## K-amps (Sep 4, 2012)

Viggo said:


> This hasn't got anything to do with hdr, it has to do with the basics of how the camera handles light.



Viggo; I find that things get very obvious once I know about them 

For someone who does not know how AEB works (but does know how Basics of the Camera) could surmize the following:

1) Camera varies the EV values electronically.
2) Camera varies the Aperture
3) Camera varies the ISO
4) Camera varies the Shutter speed.

Granted, all have their advantages and disadvantages, in some situtions, I'd rather not vary the shutter speed but vary the ISO instead... but thats the way it is.


----------

